# 1st WALL TROUT



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

8.3 lbs 29inch Trout on a She Dog Pup near Oyster Lake Good Friday. Dunncan Wildlife in Van Vleck Tx will be doing a skin mount for me!


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Someone PM me said the pic didn`t show how fat this trout is. Hope this pic helps a little Thanx! By the way Terry Dunncan (my Taxidermy) measured a 15 1/2 in girth right @ 29inches


----------

